# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week - 12/09/2017

## .Karma.

Earth is no longer suitable for habitation, and in the wake of an impending disaster you find yourself amongst a ragtag group of nomadic space travelers on their way to another planet. Soon enough you land in a new world, and though you knew it would be no walk in the park acclimating to a different environment, you realize things are going to be very difficult for you here. Starting with finding a decent place to establish the first colony

Soon, other trials arise in the form of predatory alien creatures, food shortages, a new weather cycle, and unknown diseases that have already killed some of your allies. However, not all hope is lost as your fellow nomads have come to know that several of the native plants and creatures are safe to eat.

However, you are not alone with only yourselves as company. Also inhabiting the world is a group of native creatures aptly dubbed Lupians. Bipedal, lupine-esque creatures who resemble what those on Earth called werewolves, they are a tribal and ritualistic culture. More likely than not you will have to interact with them at some point.

Still, this is what you signed up for when searching for New Skies, New Home

----------

